# Music to play on Halloween



## thelostmonkey (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi everyone, I thought I might make a new topic about music to play on your door step for Halloween. I think it adds a great effect. Well I have 3 songs on my hard drive that I basically created by myself. Well I didn't create it by myself but what I did was download interesting instrumental songs and combined them for a great song. If you would like to get a hold of these songs or share some of your own, please e-mail me at [email protected] and make the subject as : "Halloween Instrumental Music". Thanks! Would love to hear from you.[8D]


----------



## wendyelizabet (Aug 19, 2003)

[orange]Hi
I bookmarked a great mp3 site for scary ambiance on Halloween. I set up my computer so the speakers cover all four points to my graveyard. My Fog machine really accents this effect.
Here are a few links: http://artists.mp3s.com/artists/163/michael_hedstrom.html
http://artists.mp3s.com/artists/162/halloween_mayhem.html
http://artists.mp3s.com/artists/84/pumpkinland.html
I have used these sites the last 2 years and they really are excellent. Enjoy
Wendyelizabeth

Wendyelizabeth


----------



## NotteDelleStreghe (Aug 11, 2003)

I think that anything by Midnight Syndicate is awesome for Halloween.


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Most of Midnight Syndicate's stuff is REALLY good, but there are a few themes that are a bit off in certain areas. The one that comes to my mind is "Haunted Nursery" in the middle of a spooky forest.  You still need to pick and choose, but I own all the Midnight Syndicate discs, which I've turned into MP3 so I can mix them as I need to.

-Stryker


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Lately I've been using a cd called "Halloween Horror Movie Themes". It's got 16 differant themes like Psyco, Halloween, and the Exorcist. People that show up like to guess the movie the theme goes with. It's not scary,,, but a lot of fun.


----------



## rusty (Sep 11, 2003)

http://www.halloweenguide.net/music.htm


----------



## billymallery (Sep 14, 2003)

Try this on for size! (haunted world) http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/hovermusic


Here are some testimonials from it's first year of release:


"A Brian Eno Halloween."
- Leonard Cetrangolo, writer & director (The JOLT, Nocturnal Transmissions)

"If you like LORD OF THE RINGS or JURASSIC PARK, you'll love this soundscape. It
really brings you there."
- Dena Lenard, advertising executive, Ogilvy & Mather

"Haunted World contains deep dark sound effects at atmospherics that are
demonically prehistoric. This is by far one of the best NEW Halloween CDs I've
heard - an ambient masterpiece!"
- Mark Harvey, founder of 13thtrack.com

"Very dark, yet strangely beautiful."
- Peter Moore Smith, author (Raveling, Sleep)

"I already carry many Halloween CDs in our store, and still found that 'Haunted
World' fit right in there. There's nothing else quite like it."
- Daniel Hazen, store owner (Ozzie Dots, Los Angeles) 

"Haunted World is the perfect backdrop for any Halloween production - from
haunted houses to haunted porches. It is a refreshing piece of cinematic-quality
art that stands heads and shoulders above your typical mix of cackling witches
and moaning ghosts."
- Ken Moore, program manager, RealPlayer Networks 




In this hour-long soundscape, the physical and the non-physical meet: creatures and monsters
are mixed together with spirits, demons and ghosts. Some are huge, some are small. Sometimes
they are near, other times they seem miles away. Haunted World is a blend of both music and
sound, with a balance of suspense and surprise. "It's not in your face the whole time," says film
director Leonard Cetrangolo of the recording. "It breathes nicely. And I think that makes it even
scarier."

The idea behind Haunted World was to create a 'musical soundscape' for Halloween that's
different, without the 'traditional' seasonal sfx. "It all started with a call from kids in my family
asking me to make them something for their Halloween party that's 'really scary, like in the
movies'," comments Haunted World creator Billy Mallery. "Being an experienced film and
television composer/sound designer, I felt I could create what they were asking for. And I
believed I could make something cutting-edge and unique."

Haunted World is designed to be one long sonic experience without breaks, though the 36
different tracks allow one instant access to any "event" that they wish to hear... or cue up for
approaching trick-or-treaters!


----------



## rusty (Sep 11, 2003)

Here are a few suggestions: http://www.halloweenguide.net/music.htm

http://www.halloweenguide.net
http://www.rustysegars.com


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a list of scary theme songs from Scary movies (ie Halloween, Nightmare on Elm Street, etc) that would be wonderful....you could look up the ones you like!
Nox Arcana is good
and so is Buzz Works (check out Zombie Influx and House of Nightmares)


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

NotteDelleStreghe said:


> I think that anything by Midnight Syndicate is awesome for Halloween.


Couldn't agree more


----------

